# Magia por categorías > Magia de Cerca >  anillo y goma

## damosan

Hola buenas, me encanta la magia con gomas tengo un libro , dos dvd  el volumen 1 y 2 de DAN HARLAN estos prestados por mi gran amigo ASDETREBOL y ahora viene en camino uno que se llama LINK. 
  Mi pregunta me gustaria aprender un juego que es algo diferente a todos los demas y que consiste en meter un anillo en una goma elastica (rota , para que pueda entrar realmente) y el caso es que se sujeta la goma con las dos manos tirando de cada punta, el anillo esta metido y en una punta...el caso es que una punta de la goma esta mas alta que la otra punta(en la que esta el anillo) y ahora viene la magia EL ANILLO EMPIEZA A SUBIR POR LA GOMA "MILAGROSAMENTE", si alguien sabe de que juego estoy hablando...¿me puede decir en que libro o dvd LO PUEDO APRENDER? GRACIAS.

----------


## pujoman

Pues me parece que en los dvds que mencionas....esta la solucion(sin cortar la goma). es un efecto muy facil de hacer, aunquecon la goma cortada como bien dices, puesdes estirar mas la goma y el efecto crece un poco mas.

saludos

----------


## Karma72

M. Ammar también tiene un DVD donde sale la goma y el anillo...pero si no estoy mal la goma no está rota, tendría que verlo de nuevo para confirmarte  :roll:

----------


## Kazhiel

Este juego que dices, se hace igual con una goma rota que con una goma entera, te daras cuenta si lo revisas en algun material que te han indicado, yo lo he visto en varios libros, pero uno que me acuerdo es magia de cerca de Pablo Segobriga.

----------


## mymy74

La versión que yo conozco se la he visto tanto a Dan Harlan como a Pablo Segobriga, a este útimo en directo, y se hace sin romper la goma. Pablo simula previamente que el anillo atraviesa la goma y luego realiza el efecto del movimiento del anillo. Pablo tiene a la venta varias rutinas con elasticos, entra en su web e informate o aún mejor vete a verle a la sala Houdini en Madrid y charlas con el.

Un saludo

----------

